# Rate the Avatar of the Person Above You



## Xenon

<---------- Dark Knight rules.


----------



## scent troll

^^^ dark night definately rules along with the new batman series! heith is an amazing actor and...well...hell...its the joker. a die hard classic villan. i give xenon's avatar a solid 8/10


----------



## Guest

/\ /\ What is that? Rambo working with a landscaping crew and not liking his co-workers?









I give it a 4.


----------



## Xenon

Bullsnake said:


> /\ /\ What is that? Rambo working with a landscaping crew and not liking his co-workers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give it a 4.


^^^^ 5/10. That man is disgusting. But a classic avatar.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

^I dig it. 6/10. God Bless him, but he's not going to out role Jack Nicholson.

Be easy on me for being a Chicago fan


----------



## scent troll

^^soldier field
classic location, actually like the picture. but its more of a nice pic then an avatar

i score TWTR's a 3/10


----------



## Xenon

M0RpH said:


> ^^soldier field
> classic location, actually like the picture. but its more of a nice pic then an avatar
> 
> i score TWTR's a 3/10


0/10. Sly is overrated and old.


----------



## jmax611

rambo rules but not as a staight mans avatar 2/10


----------



## Guest

^^1/10. I just dont like it, I was expecting more to happen and the red x annoys me.


----------



## scent troll

jmax611 said:


> ^^1/10. I just dont like it, I was expecting more to happen and the red x annoys me.


dannyboys is a good one. hard to bash a heartfelt avatar like that...but i will
its a nice pic, but a so-so avatar
i give danny a 4/10


----------



## AKSkirmish

M0RpH said:


> ^^1/10. I just dont like it, I was expecting more to happen and the red x annoys me.


dannyboys is a good one. hard to bash a heartfelt avatar like that...but i will
its a nice pic, but a so-so avatar
i give danny a 4/10
[/quote]

3/10
Just dont like Sly...


----------



## Avatar~God

M0RpH said:


> ^^1/10. I just dont like it, I was expecting more to happen and the red x annoys me.


dannyboys is a good one. hard to bash a heartfelt avatar like that...but i will
its a nice pic, but a so-so avatar
i give danny a 4/10
[/quote]

rambo is getting a little old but some of his better work like rockey brings the score up to about 5/10


----------



## Xenon

AKSkirmish said:


> ^^1/10. I just dont like it, I was expecting more to happen and the red x annoys me.


dannyboys is a good one. hard to bash a heartfelt avatar like that...but i will
its a nice pic, but a so-so avatar
i give danny a 4/10
[/quote]

3/10
Just dont like Sly...
[/quote]

8/10 if you took the picture.

2/10 if you did not.


----------



## scent troll

AK, what type of animal an i looking at? deer?

in any case 4/10.


----------



## Guest

^8.5/10 because I loved the original (no one will top Jack)

(Xenon)

5.0/10 because I was never huge into Rambo.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

^I give it a 5 out of 10^

I just find it disturbing.

Ah damn it Danny....my rating was for Xenon!!


----------



## Guest

^^GG 9.0/10 but only because its classic and you're old.


----------



## Xenon

Grosse Gurke said:


> ^I give it a 5 out of 10^
> 
> I just find it disturbing.
> 
> Ah damn it Danny....my rating was for Xenon!!


0/10. Old. Change it up.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Xenon said:


> AK, what type of animal an i looking at? deer?
> 
> in any case 4/10.


Them be some big ass Deer Sir....Young Elk I believe...I dont get to see too meny in my area=So un familar actually...


----------



## NegativeSpin

I'm waiting for maknwar to get on this thread

grosse gurke gets a 4.


----------



## scent troll

_i have a nice little gif image related to my avatar upon request that may severly change the voting lol 
_
and AK...since thats your pic i change my rating to a 7/10


----------



## Avatar~God

M0RpH said:


> _i have a nice little gif image related to my avatar upon request that may severly change the voting lol
> _
> and AK...since thats your pic i change my rating to a 7/10


Like i stated before but it got lost in the thread somewhere,5/10 just because i like his older movies.

Damn this is going to be an addicting thread!


----------



## Guest

Avatar~God said:


> _i have a nice little gif image related to my avatar upon request that may severly change the voting lol
> _
> and AK...since thats your pic i change my rating to a 7/10


Like i stated before but it got lost in the thread somewhere,5/10 just because i like his older movies.

Damn this is going to be an addicting thread!
[/quote]

7/10 only because Ive seen the pic full size...the text at the bottom is key.


----------



## Xenon

DannyBoy17 said:


> _i have a nice little gif image related to my avatar upon request that may severly change the voting lol
> _
> and AK...since thats your pic i change my rating to a 7/10


Like i stated before but it got lost in the thread somewhere,5/10 just because i like his older movies.

Damn this is going to be an addicting thread!
[/quote]

7/10 only because Ive seen the pic full size...the text at the bottom is key.
[/quote]

4/10. Too Serious.


----------



## C0Rey

will you assholes stop posting so f*cking much!!

xenon gets a 5/10 (hes a avatar whore, i bet those avatars gets changed more than his condoms, though many of your choices are good)
GG you get a 7710 ( i like familiar faces even though your about as old as that avatar)
Morph aka ocelatuyz etc etc 3/10 (make up your mind bitch)
danny 7/10 (perfectly shows how emo you are)
avatar god 2/10 ( i would expect more from someone with your nick)


----------



## Xenon

C0Rey said:


> will you assholes stop posting so f*cking much!!
> 
> xenon gets a 5/10 (hes a avatar whore, i bet those avatars gets chaged more than hes condoms, though many of your choises are good)
> GG you get a 7710 ( i like familiar faces even though your about as old as that avatar)
> Morph aka ocelatuyz etc etc 3/10 (make up your mind bitch)
> danny 7/10 (perfecly shows how emo you are)
> avator god 2/10 ( i would expect more from someone with your nick)


Avatar Whore? Ive had Teddy KGB forever and I only rarely change it. You are out of your brains.

Oh, and you get a 1/10 because I have no clue who that dude is.


----------



## C0Rey

Xenon said:


> will you assholes stop posting so f*cking much!!
> 
> xenon gets a 5/10 (hes a avatar whore, i bet those avatars gets chaged more than hes condoms, though many of your choises are good)
> GG you get a 7710 ( i like familiar faces even though your about as old as that avatar)
> Morph aka ocelatuyz etc etc 3/10 (make up your mind bitch)
> danny 7/10 (perfecly shows how emo you are)
> avator god 2/10 ( i would expect more from someone with your nick)


Avatar Whore? Ive had Teddy KGB forever and I only rarely change it. You are out of your brains.

Oh, and you get a 1/10 because I have no clue who that dude is.
[/quote]

what are you demented! you change it ALL the freak-in time, usually sports themes and movie themes. and if you dont know who my dude is, my nick is a good clue.


----------



## Devon Amazon

Coreys singer guy gets 4/10

Dont know who it is sorry!


----------



## Avatar~God

C0Rey said:


> will you assholes stop posting so f*cking much!!
> 
> xenon gets a 5/10 (hes a avatar whore, i bet those avatars gets chaged more than hes condoms, though many of your choises are good)
> GG you get a 7710 ( i like familiar faces even though your about as old as that avatar)
> Morph aka ocelatuyz etc etc 3/10 (make up your mind bitch)
> danny 7/10 (perfecly shows how emo you are)
> avator god 2/10 ( i would expect more from someone with your nick)


Avatar Whore? Ive had Teddy KGB forever and I only rarely change it. You are out of your brains.

Oh, and you get a 1/10 because I have no clue who that dude is.
[/quote]

what are you demented! you change it ALL the freak-in time, usually sports themes and movie themes. and if you dont know who my dude is, my nick is a good clue.
[/quote]

Lol, hasnt he had that guy holding an ace (or some kinda card up) up for a lonnngg ass time? Im not sure what ones he has had between that one and the one he had before.


----------



## Xenon

Devon Amazon said:


> will you assholes stop posting so f*cking much!!
> 
> xenon gets a 5/10 (hes a avatar whore, i bet those avatars gets chaged more than hes condoms, though many of your choises are good)
> GG you get a 7710 ( i like familiar faces even though your about as old as that avatar)
> Morph aka ocelatuyz etc etc 3/10 (make up your mind bitch)
> danny 7/10 (perfecly shows how emo you are)
> avator god 2/10 ( i would expect more from someone with your nick)


Avatar Whore? Ive had Teddy KGB forever and I only rarely change it. You are out of your brains.

Oh, and you get a 1/10 because I have no clue who that dude is.
[/quote]

what are you demented! you change it ALL the freak-in time, usually sports themes and movie themes. and if you dont know who my dude is, my nick is a good clue.
[/quote]

Lol, hasnt he had that guy holding an ace (or some kinda card up) up for a lonnngg ass time? Im not sure what ones he has had between that one and the one he had before.
[/quote]

Yes. Thank you.


----------



## C0Rey

Avatar~God said:


> will you assholes stop posting so f*cking much!!
> 
> xenon gets a 5/10 (hes a avatar whore, i bet those avatars gets chaged more than hes condoms, though many of your choises are good)
> GG you get a 7710 ( i like familiar faces even though your about as old as that avatar)
> Morph aka ocelatuyz etc etc 3/10 (make up your mind bitch)
> danny 7/10 (perfecly shows how emo you are)
> avator god 2/10 ( i would expect more from someone with your nick)


Avatar Whore? Ive had Teddy KGB forever and I only rarely change it. You are out of your brains.

Oh, and you get a 1/10 because I have no clue who that dude is.
[/quote]

what are you demented! you change it ALL the freak-in time, usually sports themes and movie themes. and if you dont know who my dude is, my nick is a good clue.
[/quote]

Lol, hasnt he had that guy holding an ace (or some kinda card up) up for a lonnngg ass time? Im not sure what ones he has had between that one and the one he had before.
[/quote]

hes had a jersey and some crying black dude and something to do with beer i think..
f*ck now im doing what i told you other dudes not to . sorry nevermind me. and my dude is Corey Taylor FFS!!


----------



## Guest

C0Rey said:


> what are you demented! you change it ALL the freak-in time, usually sports themes and movie themes. and if you dont know who my dude is, my nick is a good clue.


Corey Haim?

I liked the movie Lost Boys. I give you 4/10.


----------



## C0Rey

Bullsnake said:


> what are you demented! you change it ALL the freak-in time, usually sports themes and movie themes. and if you dont know who my dude is, my nick is a good clue.


Corey Haim?

I liked the movie Lost Boys. I give you 4/10.
[/quote]

f*ck you man


----------



## Nick G

ill give COR 7/10, thought it was Kurt Cobain which would score higher, but not sure when he would be able to hold the mic and play guitar at the same time


----------



## sadboy

/\
4/10 because I have no clue what I am looking at.....

What the heck is 297 for?


----------



## Xenon

sadboy said:


> /\
> 4/10 because I have no clue what I am looking at.....
> 
> What the heck is 297 for?


4/10 for the same reasons you stated above.


----------



## Nick G

it was the bottom of a fish tank in college. With blue gravel and bright colored gravel as the numbers.
297 MLK Blvd. was our address, on frat row, and we hated frats, so we kinda used 297 as our sign.

it didnt stay there for long though, the first cleaning, it became mush.


----------



## StuartDanger

Nick g said:


> ill give COR 7/10, thought it was Kurt Cobain which would score higher, but not sure when he would be able to hold the mic and play guitar at the same time


its corey taylor from slipknot! or from his other band

xenon 6/10 coz its cool


----------



## Xenon

StuartDanger said:


> ill give COR 7/10, thought it was Kurt Cobain which would score higher, but not sure when he would be able to hold the mic and play guitar at the same time


its corey taylor from slipknot! or from his other band

xenon 6/10 coz its cool
[/quote]

10/10 because Stuart Danger is a f*cking icon.


----------



## StuartDanger

Xenon said:


> ill give COR 7/10, thought it was Kurt Cobain which would score higher, but not sure when he would be able to hold the mic and play guitar at the same time


its corey taylor from slipknot! or from his other band

xenon 6/10 coz its cool
[/quote]

10/10 because Stuart Danger is a f*cking icon.
[/quote]

y thank you mr b


----------



## ronzz

1 out of 10 for StuartDanger that avatar scares me lol jk


----------



## brianp

7.5 for ronzz


----------



## MistaFishPimp05

9.5 thats red looks damn nice


----------



## redbellyjx ©

6.5 for having a high post count, but i do not know who he is









ooops i thought it was just rate the person above you, not the avatar. in that case....0


----------



## notaverage

8/10 for looking pretty cool
5/10 b/c i have no idea what it is. is it holding a hammer?


----------



## Doktordet

^^^ 5/10 because your avatar has 2 things i love - a girl and beer. But low points because I want to see more of the girl.


----------



## jmax611

8/10 cause i like guns whats that from?


----------



## Grosse Gurke

I give jmax's avatar a 1 because............well............its jmax.


----------



## redbellyjx ©

2 b/c hes a racist and not even that funny....



notaverage said:


> 8/10 for looking pretty cool
> 5/10 b/c i have no idea what it is. is it holding a hammer?


Its an Iron Maiden album cover....and yes its a hammer


----------



## C0Rey

jmax611 said:


> 8/10 cause i like guns whats that from?


saving privare ryan.

and jmax your avatar really does suck ass.. time for a new one bro.


----------



## ICEE

1 cuz i dont care for that pic


----------



## sadboy

/\
2 out of 10 casue I dont like FootBall


----------



## r1dermon

1/10, that avatar is stoopid.


----------



## notaverage

redbellyjx © said:


> 8/10 for looking pretty cool
> 5/10 b/c i have no idea what it is. is it holding a hammer?


Its an Iron Maiden album cover....and yes its a hammer
[/quote]

I should have known that....

oh and for you^^^0/10
Thats GAY!


----------



## sadboy

/\
6 out 10

For making wish I had her beer


----------



## ICEE

0/10


----------



## bob351

8/10 looks cool not enought clarity for me haha


----------



## Xenon

bob351 said:


> 8/10 looks cool not enought clarity for me haha


6/10. cool with piranhas but not enough of their bodies.


----------



## Tinkerbelle

9/10 for being Heath... 5/10 for being the new Joker and not Jack...


----------



## Hater

-10/10 Too girly girly.

Hater


----------



## Tinkerbelle

Hater said:


> -10/10 Too girly girly.
> 
> Hater


-100/10 for trademark infringement


----------



## ...Jay...

8/10 because its haterade, and it fits your name perfectly.

I knew I wouldn't be fast enough and end up commenting on the wrong one.


----------



## sadboy

/\
7/10 because I laugh everytime I see it.


----------



## ...Jay...

sadboy said:


> /\
> 7/10 because I laugh everytime I see it.


I made that in a animation program. It was longer, but I ran out of room because avators can only be so big. So I had to chop it down.

oh yea 7/10 because thats what you gave me, and I dont really know what it is. hehehe


----------



## sadboy

/\
0 out of 10

for not following the rules


----------



## NegativeSpin

You both get a 5/10 and since you both are low beat either by your handle or avatar I recommend you to go to your doctor and ask about Topamax.


----------



## fishguy1313

shanker - sick avatar 8.5/10


----------



## Charger

I like that avatar fishguy i give it a 9 out of 10


----------



## scent troll

C0Rey said:


> what are you demented! you change it ALL the freak-in time, usually sports themes and movie themes. and if you dont know who my dude is, my nick is a good clue.


Corey Haim?

I liked the movie Lost Boys. I give you 4/10.
[/quote]

f*ck you man :laugh:
[/quote]

corey i give your avatar -3/10


----------



## skubasteve!

7/10, Sly is old, but hes still ripped and still going.


----------



## scent troll

skubasteve! said:


> 7/10, Sly is old, but hes still ripped and still going.


^^skuba you get a 4/10

love the piranha but the pic could be gooder


----------



## moron

^5/10 looks a little shitty to be.


----------



## jmax611

4/10 and i think he's creepy


----------



## AJerman

8/10

It cracks me up.


----------



## sadboy

/\
6 out of 10

Love the mustang but a Gt500 would be better


----------



## scent troll

^^ like yours sadboy although im not sure what mi raza is but for styling alone i give you 6/10


----------



## boozehound420

M0RpH said:


> ^^ like yours sadboy although im not sure what mi raza is but for styling alone i give you 6/10


8/10 cat memes make me laugh.


----------



## Tinkerbelle

M0RpH said:


> ^^ like yours sadboy although im not sure what mi raza is but for styling alone i give you 6/10


7/10 - the kitty amuses me


----------



## mori0174

booze 8/10 nice one

tink 1/10 for obvious reasons...


----------



## sadboy

/\

8 out of 10, it is just a badass P (dam it, it was meant for booze)



M0RpH said:


> ^^ like yours sadboy although im not sure what mi raza is but for styling alone i give you 6/10


Mi Raza means my race, but the way it is displayed with the Mexican Eagle just shows that I am proud of my heritage & race.


----------



## scent troll

sadboy said:


> Mi Raza means my race, but the way it is displayed with the Mexican Eagle just shows that I am proud of my heritage & race.


oh...well im not. 4/10

jk lol


----------



## mike123

^^ 3/10, i dont even know what that is, a cat maybe?

i was thinking of changing back to milton but im not sure


----------



## pcrose

4, funny cartoon but to plain.


----------



## a-ronn

2 out of 10







mine was for mike but someone got in a post before me lol to the one above me 7 out of 10 just a cool pic


----------



## pcrose

thanks


----------



## maddyfish

^^^^^5 out of 10, it's kind of ok


----------



## scent troll

maddyfish said:


> ^^^^^5 out of 10, it's kind of ok


8 outta 10
yodas the sh*t


----------



## pcrose

4 I like the cat


----------



## scent troll

pcrose said:


> 4 I like the cat


you like the cat...and i get a 4

thats like getting a test back and the teacher writes "GREAT JOB!" and you get a D-


----------



## pcrose

dunno what to tell you; it doesn't pop


----------



## fishguy1313

^ 6 outta 10! I like cats! - beat me too it^

Uh, 7 outta 10 for grim reeper dude!


----------



## ChilDawg

If the cat is attacking the human, 10/10. If the human is attacking the cat, 0/10...I hate animal cruelty.


----------



## pcrose

ChilDawg said:


> If the cat is attacking the human, 10/10. If the human is attacking the cat, 0/10...I hate animal cruelty.


agrees yours is 5 it doesn't pop as well. Sorries. I like color and pizzazz hahaha


----------



## mike123

changed it back to my old school milton


----------



## C0Rey

some office dude gets a 3/10



M0RpH said:


> what are you demented! you change it ALL the freak-in time, usually sports themes and movie themes. and if you dont know who my dude is, my nick is a good clue.


Corey Haim?

I liked the movie Lost Boys. I give you 4/10.
[/quote]

f*ck you man :laugh:
[/quote]

corey i give your avatar -3/10
[/quote]

i will find you and sh*t on you while you sleep.


----------



## pcrose

3 some dude singing


----------



## Guest

-4/10 pcrose get your head in the game!


----------



## pcrose

8 cuz it is cute
/ my head is in the game I like Grim!!


----------



## Nevermind

mike123 gets 8/10 cuz office space kicks ass


----------



## pcrose

7/10 I would rather see cobains face


----------



## ZOSICK

6/10


----------



## pcrose

you forgot








7 cuz I like skulls


----------



## scent troll

06 i give 9/10 cause as an avatar is perfect and im a chevy man myself

pcrose i give 7/10 cause its a good avatar and isnt too girly


----------



## Piranha Guru

6.9 because the cat is in perfect position to lick itself...


----------



## Puff

8/10

i dunno...but when i see it i automatically think of the word "bioteach"...so it must be good...because i rarely remember someone's name by looking at their avatar


----------



## scent troll

Puff said:


> 8/10
> 
> i dunno...but when i see it i automatically think of the word "bioteach"...so it must be good...because i rarely remember someone's name by looking at their avatar


agreed lol biotech you get a *10/10* from me. that avatar is YOU!

puff, you get a 5/10. cool picture, but so so avatar


----------



## ICEE

0/10 for morph


----------



## scent troll

actually ICEE you do get a 0/10 from me cause that avatar is currently used by like 3 other members and its just stupid and obviously a temp avatar.


----------



## ICEE

to express our hate for the pats.. I had to take the other one offf


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I hate the Patriots 2/10 for a good team.

Any other team i dont like would get a fat 0


----------



## Guest

6/10 sweet tank, but I miss the eggs!


----------



## thePACK

9/10 for dannyboy ..great picture..


----------



## scent troll

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I hate the Patriots 2/10 for a good team.
> 
> Any other team i dont like would get a fat 0


/misses the hell outta dippy

10/10


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

DannyBoy17 said:


> 6/10 sweet tank, but I miss the eggs!


Thanks Danny! I miss the eggs too, but they were old and smelly









Miss you 2 Morph, I think I'm back!! After moving, I set my tank back up about a week ago

And Pack-- The Princess Bride is a fabulous movie--8/10 (8 because it could of had a pic of him )


----------



## ChilDawg

10/10, amazing tank and, what a concept...a P-Fury member using a tank as their avatar...I do wish more people would do that.


----------



## [email protected]°

ChilDawg said:


> 10/10, amazing tank and, what a concept...a P-Fury member using a tank as their avatar...I do wish more people would do that.


5/10

I liked the old one you used to have better....

Mine wont make much sense unless you are familiar with the band...


----------



## scent troll

bake, i give you a 9/10
not cause i so much love your avatar, but because like biotechs, when i see that soup can in a forum i notice it as you right away. its just you
thats worth many points


----------



## Steelrain

Clutch rules, WAY BACK clutch fan from early 90's here!!!!

9/10
==============

edit 
=====================

to late

10/10

I WOULD LIKE TO KICK EVERY CAT I SEE!...


----------



## pcrose

4/10 I don't like britney spears but it is funny


----------



## ProdigalMarine

^

6/10.

Symbolizes a brainless diva-wanna-be. Her power of "attention getting" is waning and I just wish she WOULD get committed.

By the way, ICEE and RT, I love your avatars. I'd take ICEE avatar but than I'd get a warning...no warnings thank you.


----------



## ICEE

like I did.......

10/10 for u


----------



## Scrappy

Bake's gif of Rummy always cracks me up.


----------



## muskielover1

how in the hell do you ppl not know who corey taylor is?!?!?

you are all fucked and overrated,i think im gonna be sick and its all your fault

i know what morphs is,he prolly knows what mine is,i bet you yungins dont f*cking know either
end rant.

7/10 for the 80's lookin sk8 border"hang loose"


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

7/10, works for me


----------



## Puff

M0RpH said:


> 8/10
> 
> i dunno...but when i see it i automatically think of the word "bioteach"...so it must be good...because i rarely remember someone's name by looking at their avatar


agreed lol biotech you get a *10/10* from me. that avatar is YOU!

puff, you get a 5/10. cool picture, but so so avatar
[/quote]

you obviously know nothing, for my avatar is Mohawk...and mohawk would PWN anything in any of your tanks...

he needs no "avatar"...he is far superior.

id rather have a picture i took as my avatar than something i copied and pasted off the internet. but that's my personal preference.lol


----------



## Scrappy

muskielover1 said:


> 7/10 for the 80's lookin sk8 border"hang loose"


My avi is Ill Mitch Yo! Because my board is fast and danger.


----------



## b_ack51

Scrappy said:


> 7/10 for the 80's lookin sk8 border"hang loose"


My avi is Ill Mitch Yo! Because my board is fast and danger.:laugh:
[/quote]

7/10. For some reason scrappy your avatar didn't display here at work but I remember what it is.


----------



## Scrappy

b_ack51 said:


> 7/10 for the 80's lookin sk8 border"hang loose"


My avi is Ill Mitch Yo! Because my board is fast and danger.:laugh:
[/quote]

7/10. For some reason scrappy your avatar didn't display here at work but I remember what it is.
[/quote]
Really? Anyone else having trouble seeing my avi? It's about time to change it anyway.


----------



## C0Rey

I CAN SEE IT AND IT GETS A 5/10


----------



## Dezboy

sorry corey, but i give you a 5/10, cAnt make out the singer....but im sure you will tell me


----------



## C0Rey

Dezboy said:


> sorry corey, but i give you a 5/10, cAnt make out the singer....but im sure you will tell me


its been said earlier too. Corey Taylor.

your psychedelic piranha monster gets a 6.9/10


----------



## Dezboy

cheers mate, now i know it gets a 7/10


----------



## StryfeMP

Dez you get 7/10 for your avatar. Fish looks mean but you really didn't have to trash it with your handle on the top AND bottom. lol.


----------



## Dezboy

7/10 likes your babies


----------



## notaverage

5/10 b/c i for the longest time had NO clue what the heck it was!
My stupidity though...i didnt put together that all your post were about fry.
So I like it now.
7/10
I hope thats what it is!

****EDIT****
Dezboy beat me to the comment. Skip him and go up 1.

Dezboy.

I like yours but as said above....remove your handle
6.8/10 ha


----------



## Dezboy

i designed the whole picture so i had to put my handle on it


----------



## Guest

/\ The above avatr is original, but self-aggrandizing.

I give it 7/10.


----------



## Dezboy

sorry BS your avatar i disturbing, hence it gets a 9/10


----------



## NegativeSpin

I'll agree that dezboy gets a 7/10 for his avatar. It reminds me of one of those 2 inch long deep ocean monsters.


----------



## Dezboy

Simple but tells us what it is, 6/10


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

2/10


----------



## r1dermon

3/10


----------



## MONGO 

8/10

reminds me of this scene from clerks 2


----------



## Dezboy

4/10, only cos i dont know what it is.....


----------



## nismo driver

5/10 cuz dexboy's avi is all artsy fartsy


----------



## C0Rey

8/10 that av just represent the man that we know as the nismo driver! !


----------



## Blitz023

3/10. don't know who he is, some rock dude prolly?


----------



## Dr. Giggles

7 out of 10. Nothing like a constipated spongebob


----------



## Nick G

9/10 cus that "are you my daddy" thing had me on the floor the first time i saw it.


----------



## Guest

2/10 because I dont know what it is. I think I see 297.

Scrappy your avatar is halarious....Ill mitch is awesome.


----------



## Nick G

DannyBoy17 said:


> 2/10 because I dont know what it is. I think I see 297.
> 
> Scrappy your avatar is halarious....Ill mitch is awesome.


i explained it earlier in this thread, its a long story (longer than i wrote there) but its from something i hold close 
been trying to find something i like better, but i cant come up with anything.


----------



## Dezboy

8/10 nick


----------



## sadboy

6/10 Cause I would hate to have that in my tank.


----------



## Dezboy

looks mystical, 6/10


----------



## Nick G

9/10 dez, cus that fish looks bad ass


----------



## face2006

Hater said:


> 6/10 Cause I would hate to have that in my tank.


 10/10 for sadboy orale vato loco!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

^ 3.7/10 for effort.


----------



## face2006

^3.2 makes you think wtf is that all about..lol


----------



## notaverage

^^what is sadboys all about?

How long do NEW avatars take to show up in threads?


----------



## Dezboy

10/10, beeeeeer


----------



## notaverage

I found the model for your pic...huh...what about beeeer?
Im going out in a bit for some! whoo hoo!


----------



## Rick james

I like the crispy look of a rotten saber tooth tetra so I give notaverage^ ^ 7.5^^


----------



## fishguy1313

Self photo I assume ^ My wife gives you 7.5 outta 10. LOL


----------



## Avatar~God

fishguy1313 said:


> Self photo I assume ^ My wife gives you 7.5 outta 10. LOL


hahaha

Well ill give you an 7.5 also just because its funny, if it didnt have the caption owned on it id give it an 3 because it would kinda freak me out.


----------



## Rick james

I will take it. haha because I have no choice. Fishguy1313 If that is your cat 5 if it is your neigbours cat 100^^


----------



## fishguy1313

^ Well I give you 7.5 outta 10 too, cause I like jackasses! Rick, ya beat me too it. This is for Avatar-God!


----------



## ___

^^^^4.5....you would have got a 9.5 if it was a self photo with the cat getting owned


----------



## Piranha_man

^----- There's something about evil clowns.
They're such a paradox...

7.5 man, 7.5


----------



## joey'd

___ said:


> ^^^^4.5....you would have got a 9.5 if it was a self photo with the cat getting owned


7.3
dope but needs more detail

cute fish to above poster


----------



## Piranha_man

Thanks man, that was my altuvei when he was just bout 5"... he's now 8".


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

9, i like seeing other ppl's aquariums


----------



## fishguy1313

^8 - I like cartoon chicks!


----------



## notaverage

Joey'd
Whats yours?
5/10


----------



## StuartDanger

-1/10 i cant see it


----------



## notaverage

StuartDanger said:


> -1/10 i cant see it


Damn it! I thought i uploaded one but the file was to large!
Here is another

Anyone know how to make a GIF image smaller so that I can use it?

****EDIT***


----------



## pcrose

10/10 I love the caddyshack gopher


----------



## notaverage

Yours is from a cartoon...isnt it?


----------



## skubasteve!

7/10 Dancing gopher! is pretty funny.


----------



## notaverage

Skuba you changed yours too...thats the gopheer from caddy shack man!
interesting closeup.
6/10...what the hecks it behind?


----------



## pcrose

yes, mine is from a cartoon on cartoon network


----------



## ICEE

5/10 for pcrose


----------



## pcrose

0/10 patriots suck monkey balls


----------



## ICEE

that is what the avatar is saying


----------



## pcrose

oh lol it has a whistle I didn't get it?


----------



## chomps

Icee gets an 8/10 from me. Down with the Pats!!!!!


----------



## C0Rey

som kind of river .. meh gets a 3/10


----------



## notaverage

ICEE........Please explain...I cant tell what the hell it is you have there!


----------



## chomps

I like the ground Hog... I give it an 8


----------



## notaverage

Fly fishing?
8/10


----------



## austinlee

6/10


----------



## chomps

> Fly fishing?
> 8/10


Yes, that's me fly fishing the Henry's Fork during the first snow of the year.


----------



## muskielover1

7.5/10
cuz thats what i wanna be doing right now but its 40 below wind chills.


----------



## Dezboy

some kind of dodgy brain,squid,glow in the dark thing, 7/10


----------



## jmax611

10/10 it gives me acid flashbacks :laugh:


----------



## muskielover1

mine is a metroid.

6/10^ kill that damn X!


----------



## Guest

/\ NOT the avatar I chose for him.
5/10


----------



## redbellyjx ©

10 becasue hes the only person on Pfury with their original avitar


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

8/10 Eddie the Head


----------



## skubasteve!

7/10 Nice suicide machine.


----------



## Xenon

skubasteve! said:


> 7/10 Nice suicide machine.


6/10. would be better with actual scuba steve.


----------



## skubasteve!

Xenon said:


> 7/10 Nice suicide machine.


6/10. would be better with actual scuba steve.
[/quote]

8/10 For yours Xenon.

Better?


----------



## pcrose

8/10 I would like your costume prettier


----------



## Moondemon

PC, I'll give you a 8/10 ... I like evil avatars !!


----------



## ZOSICK

3/10 your avatar is to busy


----------



## Puff

8.5/10
06's avatar is another one that IS the member's name. matches him much better than the old pic of his ride. this one says, "say something...but you might get burned"


----------



## MONGO 

10/10 sea vagina


----------



## MiGsTeR

A quick glance at your avatar and I saw a DSL Mr. Potatohead.. Lol Sorry!! 3/10 (I like Mr. PotatoHead) =p

Edit: My rating was for puffs..


----------



## ___

That bird give the finger? if so you get a 9..... If not 5.... but a solid 5


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

No name, cool.

Evil Clowns, ooh 6.66/10


----------



## Moondemon

I just changed my avatar.. and I can't be more proud of it !!

As for WLR's avatar, I'll give it a 7/10. I'm not into bikes that much, but this one looks cool, plus it's written ''WLR'' on it.. nice !


----------



## jmax611

2/10 not a hockey fan


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

8/10 pretty funny, I sent it to a coworker... hehe


----------



## Hater

-5/10

Prefer UFC(real fighting) over WWE(staged fighting).

Hater


----------



## Xenon

Hater said:


> -5/10
> 
> Prefer UFC(real fighting) over WWE(staged fighting).
> 
> Hater


10/10 perfect match for the username.


----------



## mike123

8/10 the joker is the best villain ever + the dark knight looks sick


----------



## Xenon

8/10, Milton Rules and addition of Swingline in the picture is key.

<----------- converts to old and awesome avatar.


----------



## PunkFish

8/10 hes dead now


----------



## RhomZilla

Punkfish's Avatar... Something I either coughed up when I woke this morn, or something I see when I take either Shroomz or Acid (not that i take any)


----------



## Hater

-10/10 gay tattoo.

Hater


----------



## sadboy

/\
-100/10 cause I dont like haters


----------



## fishguy1313

sadboy - cool avatar 8/10


----------



## Hater

sadboy said:


> /\
> -100/10 cause I dont like haters


LMAO

Hater


----------



## PunkFish

2/10 for sad boys, that avatar looks like you took it off the back windshield of a pick up truck.


----------



## Mettle

10/10 because it looks like something I coughed up the other day. No lie.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

10/10 i dislike tom cruise..... the fact that he looks like a lunatic in that avatar cracks me up.

stupid cruise and his Scientology rants...


----------



## fishguy1313

Chicks on the phone 7/10 ^


----------



## pcrose

3//10 still bugs me


----------



## fishguy1313

^1/10 - you bug me... J/K


----------



## goldlake

7/10, i just love seeing pix that say owned.

edit: i doubt very many ppl will no wut my avatar is.


----------



## nismo driver

i give 1/10 because what is it?>


----------



## goldlake

8/10 ^^ much luv for borat. its from the fountain (the movie)

but then again u still wouldnt kno wut it is w/o watchin the movie. best movie ever imo.


----------



## 8o8P

^
Cant really rate it as I have no idea what it is...LOL

How do you change avatars?


----------



## fishguy1313

^8/10 dead smilies rule!


----------



## ZOSICK

fishguy1313 said:


> ^8/10 dead smilies rule!


7/34.7

noob


----------



## Nick G

9/10
always liked 06s avatar for some reason, not sure why.


----------



## Moondemon

3/10 ... I don't like numbers and don't know what 297 stands for !


----------



## Nick G

(its a long story)
6.9/10 because i like hockey
but am a flyers fan


----------



## Hater

-8/10 Gay avatar.

297 stand for, I like big c*cks.

Hater


----------



## ZOSICK

Hater said:


> -8/10 Gay avatar.
> 
> 297 stand for, *I like big c*cks.*
> Hater


some comments you should keep to your self hater.

unless your one of them self hating queers.

5/11.6


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

10/10.... LOL


----------



## Moondemon

2/10 ... what's he gonna do with his glove on his hand ??


----------



## Nick G

06 C6 LS2 said:


> -8/10 Gay avatar.
> 
> 297 stand for, *I like big c*cks.*
> Hater


some comments you should keep to your self hater.

unless your one of them *self hating queers*.

5/11.6
[/quote]
thats what i suspect as well


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER

1/10


----------



## ___

White Line Racer.....9 out of 10.

Your bike?.....what is it

I've got a few myself


----------



## scent troll

i give your avatar a 6/10

and i give yoru name a -34/10

seriously...throw a letter or number in there. what do we call you? _?


----------



## skubasteve!

6/10 I liked your old avatar and name better!


----------



## Dr. Giggles

1/10 - Don't care for strange guys in 70's outfits waving my way.


----------



## thePACK

Dr. Giggles said:


> 1/10 - Don't care for strange guys in 70's outfits waving my way.


 dr giggs..i liked him in darkman better...but thats my opinion....6/10


----------



## C0Rey

2/10


----------



## sKuz

4/10 because i dont know who the guy is....and he doesnt look like he is singing with any passion. doesnt inspire me at all.


----------



## C0Rey

sKuz said:


> 4/10 because i dont know who the guy is....and he doesnt look like he is singing with any passion. doesnt inspire me at all.


well it might not look like that just there, but hes the lead singer in slipknot, so passion? oh yes.
in that pic hes prob performing with stone sour, another great band.
you get a 6/10.


----------



## eiji

10/10 .. for thats a hardcore lead singer... and you got 10K+ post


----------



## b_ack51

8/10.

Family Guy is great and stewie is good.


----------



## MONGO 

C0Rey said:


> 4/10 because i dont know who the guy is....and he doesnt look like he is singing with any passion. doesnt inspire me at all.


well it might not look like that just there, but hes the lead singer in slipknot, so passion? oh yes.
in that pic hes prob performing with stone sour, another great band.
you get a 6/10.
[/quote]
slipknot is garbage


----------



## angeli697

RockinTimbz said:


> 4/10 because i dont know who the guy is....and he doesnt look like he is singing with any passion. doesnt inspire me at all.


well it might not look like that just there, but hes the lead singer in slipknot, so passion? oh yes.
in that pic hes prob performing with stone sour, another great band.
you get a 6/10.
[/quote]
slipknot is garbage
[/quote]
-6/10. slipknot rules u ****.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

9/10 - Am hist X is a badass movie.... and slipknot pwns


----------



## eiji

^9/10 i like kane better with mask on


----------



## Guest

^8/10 love Stewie.


----------



## ___

> i give your avatar a 6/10
> 
> and i give yoru name a -34/10
> 
> seriously...throw a letter or number in there. what do we call you? _?


Its just so seamless I wouldnt know where to put a letter or number

angeli gets a 8/10 kick ass movie

DannyBoy you get a deff. 9/10


----------



## notaverage

C0Rey said:


> 4/10 because i dont know who the guy is....and he doesnt look like he is singing with any passion. doesnt inspire me at all.


well it might not look like that just there, but hes the lead singer in slipknot, so passion? oh yes.
in that pic hes prob performing with stone sour, another great band.
you get a 6/10.
[/quote]

Listening to slip knot right now! and then static x etc...


----------



## redbellyjx ©

^ 9/10 bc its a great movie.

ive been listening to FNM lately, speaking of music. Ignoring songs like Epic, their first album is kinda heavy once you get a few songs into it.


----------



## ___

^^^ Killer.......7/10


----------



## fishguy1313

^ Slipknot Rules! 10/10


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

10/10

i like dogs.. and that sh*t is hilarious ;P


----------



## scent troll

6/10
i like comic looking art but im not sure what that avatar is about soooo...


----------



## fishguy1313

We have 4 cats and love the sh*t out of them. 10/10


----------



## beercandan

9/10 ....why cause its funny


----------



## fishguy1313

Slump Buster ^ Now that is funny! 9.3/10


----------



## scent troll

fishguy, lol, 10/10
anything with STFU NOOB is awesome lol


----------



## beercandan

3/10 sorry morph just not working for me...holy sh*t its a cat 7/10


----------



## jmax611

10/10 FOR SLUMP BUSTER


----------



## Dezboy

8/10 cos its funny


----------



## ICEE

8/10 fir dez


----------



## MONGO 

10/10


----------



## ___

5/10....not in to football


----------



## ZOSICK

___ said:


> 5/10....not in to football


4.9/11.61
would have been higher if it was one of the clowns from "killer clowns from outer space"


----------



## Devon Amazon

^Punisher skull thingy is pretty cool 7/10


----------



## pcrose

10/10 it is creative and pretty


----------



## mdrs

Devon Amazon said:


> ^Punisher skull thingy is pretty cool 7/10


9/10 my favorite avatar on this site.


----------



## Devon Amazon

mdrs said:


> ^Punisher skull thingy is pretty cool 7/10


9/10 my favorite avatar on this site.
[/quote]
Its your fave av and only gets 9!

Well look at you with your high standards!

Your punisher skull gets the same score as the other guys,, 7/10


----------



## mdrs

Devon Amazon said:


> ^Punisher skull thingy is pretty cool 7/10


9/10 my favorite avatar on this site.
[/quote]
Its your fave av and only gets 9!

Well look at you with your high standards!

Your punisher skull gets the same score as the other guys,, 7/10
[/quote]

insert a frame with no shirt at all and i'll give you the other point.


----------



## ___

> insert a frame with no shirt at all and i'll give you the other point.


Or slow it down some......Hell i say do both lol


----------



## ZOSICK

4.9/11.61
would have been higher if it was one of the clowns from "killer clowns from outer space"


----------



## ___

^^^^ AGAIN!!! thats 9.8 bro... im good with that


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER

___ said:


> ^^^^ AGAIN!!! thats 9.8 bro... im good with that


8.3


----------



## Devon Amazon

6.5/10

Your av always reminds me a a red devil!?!? 
maybe because its orange and your a regular in the cichlid forum


----------



## scent troll

^^^ 8/10

its sweet, makes me excited, but it also enduces siezures and that aint cool
F+


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

oh yeah, that was the "hottest chick on ebay"

Here is the seller that uses her to image product: http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...id=150212197593

Look at previous items... they used to get 100k views all the time... lol


----------



## dangmatic

what would u guys rate mine?


----------



## fishguy1313

^ Don't recognize him 4/10


----------



## ChilDawg

10/10 for avatar, -1149830/10 for your "The Office" knowledge.

It's Rainn Wilson as Dwight Schrute, the weird, loner suck-up from "The Office" whose title is "Assistant to the Regional Manager", though the two lower-case words get left out a lot when Dwight's delusions of grandeur kick in. In the above episode, he is given the conference room as a "Workspace", though he wishes he could have called it his "Office".


----------



## Guest

Did Jim put that sign up?


----------



## ChilDawg

I think Dwight actually did because of the whole "delusions of grandeur" thing. Jim probably just encouraged him to do so, though I don't remember that actually being in the episode. I miss new eps...


----------



## Leasure1

7/10 for chil.....love dogs....and math is sexy

I doubt many will even know what my Avatar is....lol


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

uhhh, two water droplets forming on the tops of stalagmites? Not sure...


----------



## Avatar~God

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> uhhh, two water droplets forming on the tops of stalagmites? Not sure...


6/10, is that guy still alive??? i havent watched wwf or wwe w/e it is in a long ass time.


----------



## Leasure1

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> uhhh, two water droplets forming on the tops of stalagmites? Not sure...


lol.....









Nice ass.....6/10


----------



## blazednosferatu

^ 8/10, reminds me of some trippy shrooms lol


----------



## eiji

^^ 9/10 isnt nosferatu the immortal war god that lives for fighting in the anime berserk??


----------



## ChilDawg

8/10, I like Stewie.

Nosferatu is basically Dracula.


----------



## Leasure1

blazednosferatu said:


> ^ 8/10, reminds me of some trippy shrooms lol


I'll give you a hint. These are used as a natural protectant, a living sheild if you will


----------



## zippa

Leasure's=resin gland related lol 9/10


----------



## Leasure1

haha.....they are called tricomes, get it right!....lol

Zippa's child swinging her fathers corps from a tree.....10/10!!!


----------



## scent troll

i get a 10/10


----------



## mdmedicine

M0RpH said:


> i get a 10/10


2/10 if thats a cat


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

10/10... its tooo true...


----------



## scent troll

3/10
kane looses, especially since he stoped wearing his mask


----------



## hitler

3/10.. i cant tell what the hell that is


----------



## scent troll

3/10
looks like your avatar is a pop up ad


----------



## eiji

^^7/10 i like cats


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

^^ <3 stewie!!!!!

10/10!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

^^ Dunno about the avatar, but I give a 9/10 for the HALP, HOT DOG Sig

:laugh:


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

ProdigalMarine said:


> ^^ Dunno about the avatar, but I give a 9/10 for the HALP, HOT DOG Sig
> 
> :laugh:


I gotta thank Bullsnake for that one! He hooked it up! =)
Yay!!!


----------



## C0Rey

2/10 av. is kinda whiney.. or emo or even pms'ing


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

its roy lichtenstein work... kinda like pop art / dick tracy =P
pms-ing LOL

since i don't know who's in your avatar... 1/10.. thats not you right?


----------



## C0Rey

no its not me.. that would be cool though..

3 rd time i say it here but what the heck. its Corey Taylor.


----------



## Guest

9/10


----------



## C0Rey

8/10 emo but still cool and well describing of the member in question ...


----------



## jmax611

1/10 cause i dont know who it is


----------



## fishguy1313

^ 1/10 for not knowing Corey... LOL


----------



## ben2957

5/10 what is that in front of the dog?


----------



## jmax611

8/10 cool pic and very fitting for this site


----------



## scent troll

9.3/10
i think i already rated yours, and since the same people post on this site were just going in one big circle. soooo...right


----------



## SERRAPYGO

^^^^ Pretty damn cool! I like it. I don't know what it is but, it's off the beaten path of sluts in g-strings. <<<But, I like that too!


----------



## C0Rey

big happy dead rhom gets a 7/10

(and morph yeah circle bigtime!)


----------



## bigred

hmmm 2/10


----------



## mdmedicine

bigred said:


> hmmm 2/10


8/10 for not being a cat


----------



## MONGO 

10/10


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

M0RpH said:


> 9.3/10
> i think i already rated yours, and since the same people post on this site were just going in one big circle. soooo...right


Dude, that is soooo Motherbrain!!!


----------



## Nick G

9/10 cus it looks like swamp thing, and that movie makes me smile


----------



## Xenon

Nick g said:


> 9/10 cus it looks like swamp thing, and that movie makes me smile


10/10. One of the best movies ever.


----------



## beercandan

10\10 one of my favorite actors


----------



## ben2957

10/10 because big girls need love to. and i drew the piranha in my avatar


----------



## MiGsTeR

ben2957 said:


> 10/10 because big girls need love to. and i drew the piranha in my avatar


10/10
Future artist.


----------



## scent troll

7/10
is kewww...but its a little cute for me
still, nice avatar


----------



## PacmanXSA

^ 1/10 for not using the NES version of mother brain.

Pac


----------



## jmax611

in his defense he cant afford a nes

and 10/10 for matching your name


----------



## ChilDawg

9.8/10...love it, but was always secretly hoping that it was part of a series of funny emoticon avatar pics. You've disappointed me in that regard, so I can't quite give you a 10.


----------



## Nick G

100/10 cus i love math too!


----------



## scent troll

nick, 10/10. STRONG 10/10 cause that movie is my absolute favorite comedy.

ace venture and ace venture 2 are the ultimate, dont feel good, stay home sick but need a laugh movie lol.
and that scene in particular is comedy watching go on and on. 
LMAO look at it, everyones havin a blast


----------



## Trigga

7/10 cause i dont know what that is but it still looks cool


----------



## scent troll

for pacman, i switched to the old school nes mother brain

/informs trigga its mother brain from metroid. nintendo game? came out in 86, dont know how old you people are or how far back you played games. was one of my first and still to this day most loved pass times


----------



## Trigga

few years before i was born


----------



## ProdigalMarine

6/10.

Wasn't a big fan of Stone Cold...was more of a fan of Bill Goldberg back when WCW was still around and "NWO" ruled that stuff.


----------



## muskielover1

i loved that the giants won.bears fan die hard but that was awesome.9/10
and since me and morph are going vintage....

iron mike baybee


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl

10/10 video games rock


----------



## Leasure1

5/10....sorta unexciting for me.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Leasure1 said:


> 5/10....sorta unexciting for me.


I'll go 7/10
Not sure what it is-LOL


----------



## beercandan

damn thats a big bear, is that a zodiak? 10/10 cause id crap myself if came face to face


----------



## Guest

AKSkirmish said:


> 5/10....sorta unexciting for me.


I'll go 7/10
Not sure what it is-LOL
[/quote]

Holy sh*t you took that didnt you ak? That griz is massive. Anymore pics of it?


----------



## Leasure1

beercandan said:


> damn thats a big bear, is that a *zodiak*? 10/10 cause id crap myself if came face to face


lol.....Dan....they are called Kodiak......a zodiack is the astrology thing (piseas, libra, taurus, etc)


----------



## AKSkirmish

DannyBoy17 said:


> 5/10....sorta unexciting for me.


I'll go 7/10
Not sure what it is-LOL
[/quote]

Holy sh*t you took that didnt you ak? That griz is massive. Anymore pics of it?
[/quote]

I posted all kinds of pics of it----Should be acouple pages back in the lounge now...


----------



## ronzz

8.5 out of 10 if the bear was showing some teeth then 10 rock on


----------



## Trigga

ronzz said:


> 8.5 out of 10 if the bear was showing some teeth then 10 rock on


6/10 not the most eye appealing fish no offence


----------



## PacmanXSA

M0RpH said:


> for pacman, i switched to the old school nes mother brain
> 
> /informs trigga its mother brain from metroid. nintendo game? came out in 86, dont know how old you people are or how far back you played games. was one of my first and still to this day most loved pass times


You're my boy now







You get a 10 now









Pac


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

8/10 i like how it flashes a lot coool


----------



## some_kid

8/10

i lol'd


----------



## chomps

speakyourmind, 10/10 that is hollarious!

Some kid, 7/10 pretty cool but don't know what it is.


----------



## pcrose

4/10 some guy standing by a river?


----------



## chomps

4/10; Unless you are 10 years old... then I'd give it a 7


----------



## dalyhawk

9/10 for chomps... i love fishing. Never been fly fishing, but heard it was hard and requires skill and practice. Plus there aren't many close trout places around where i live... The closest hatchery is in a place in missouri called Bennett Springs.. probably a good 3 hour drive from where i'm at. But i've been there twice


----------



## scent troll

2/10 for daly
its slightly wierd which gives it 2, but completely without reason. doesnt fit you. 
congrats...F+


----------



## pcrose

Chomps said:


> 4/10; Unless you are 10 years old... then I'd give it a 7


try 23 lol


----------



## chomps

I am just giving you a hard time; thank for being a good sport!-


----------



## Nick G

10/10
because i wish i was fishing right now


----------



## Xenon

Nick g said:


> 10/10
> because i wish i was fishing right now


0/10 because im bored of rating your avatar


----------



## scent troll

xenon 10/10 because im scared of you in a lot of ways and hope this will make you like me


----------



## fishguy1313

Morph 7/10 - I know it's a video game, but don't know which one!


----------



## pcrose

8/10 cute and funny


----------



## TheTyeMan

4/10 and it only gets points because I cant tell what it is


----------



## fishguy1313

10/10 - Macgyver rules. (how do you spell it? LOL) Keeping it old school!

10/10 - Macgyver rules. (how do you spell it? LOL) Keeping it old school!


----------



## pcrose

TheTyeMan said:


> 4/10 and it only gets points because I cant tell what it is


a pokemon


----------



## scent troll

pcrose i give you 7/10 because it fits you
however, its moderate gayness even though your a girl, still makes me go ufff everytime i see it so i deducted 3 points

C+


----------



## pcrose

whatever is an a student I give myself an A+ and yours is hella retro 80's boy I give you a d- 3/10


----------



## scent troll

i think everyone appreciates old classics like NES...pokemon? ask anyone what comes to mind and it aint themselves as a child like mine is...its kids yesteryear all selfish and shitty and spoiled with their stupid japanimation crap playing cards. LITTLE PUNKS!!!!!

mother brain pwns


----------



## pcrose

is that what you call your brain?


----------



## blacklabel

i dont know what that thing is...looks like something a 10 year old korean kid would have. i give it a 3/10 JMO


----------



## pcrose

2/10 will ferrel winking?


----------



## scent troll

nice new avatar pcrose
7/10. it fits you
is that a cheetah billed goose?


----------



## the REASON

1. meh.


----------



## scent troll

NJ, 1/10
looks like a half ass johnny knoxville


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Damn you morph! Your post slipped in before mine and now mine makes no sense.


----------



## pcrose

10/10 looks like it is laughing at whoever it speaks to.


----------



## jmax611

3/10 kittens dont have wings


----------



## pcrose

this one does and yours is too plain 2/10


----------



## PacmanXSA

Kittens creep me out. 3/10.

Pac


----------



## pcrose

8/10 I like pacman but I liked the ghosties better


----------



## jmax611

-10/10 for rating mine bad


----------



## pcrose

that's cheating


----------



## jmax611

-10/10 for reasons stated above


----------



## scent troll

someone else has to post

same 5 people including me are going round and round


----------



## jmax611

10/10

me so horny


----------



## PinKragon

5/5
you gotta put up a tampax, tampax


----------



## dalyhawk

7/10

Clearer picture


----------



## Dasmopar

5/10 might rate better on http.www.Weather.com/forums/


----------



## His Majesty

4/10 i dont like that fish


----------



## C0Rey

killed stewe! 2/10


----------



## Dasmopar

10/10 Shattner doing Spoken word is awesome!


----------



## C0Rey

wtf??










5/10 for the huge devilbrain fish..


----------



## MiGsTeR

5/10
Whos that?


----------



## cueball

rate me rate mine,,,,,! this isnt your everyday park pigeon....this guys grandfather sold for $600


----------



## C0Rey

and ordinary pigeon would have gotten a 8 yours get a :

-1,5/10


----------



## cueball

hater

aka wanksta...!


----------



## cueball

what about this one""cooler"" ?


----------



## C0Rey

lol the one on the left shure is!

nah cue im just messing with you, but i gotta tell you im not a huge pigeon fan.


----------



## notaverage

Shouldnt people be changing their avatars?
Then this would make more sense b/c all anyone is doing is repeatedly rating the SAME avatars.
5/10....for above.....just to plain dude....i know who you say it is though...good band if it is him...i dont know what he looks like


----------



## C0Rey

i think this is a good plantform for random banter thats all.

you get a 3/10 you asshole

^^ see what i just did there


----------



## notaverage

Not sure what you "just did there"?


----------



## C0Rey

i basically told you to go fcuk yourself. and i peed in your bed.

but it wasnt like an hostile action, more like a friendly kinda interaction.


----------



## notaverage

Got ya...isnt that supposed to be the lead for Slipknot?


----------



## MiGsTeR

10/10 
Funny avatar.


----------



## notaverage

Is that the Doughboy running from burning pastries??? Interesting...where the heck did you find that?
8/10

I dont even rate my avatar high....i would say 6-7/10


----------



## C0Rey

yes he is..

at that doughboy think is a rip off Scream by Eward Munc.


----------



## MiGsTeR

C0Rey said:


> yes he is..
> 
> at that doughboy think is a rip off Scream by Eward Munc.


:nod:









Scream by edvard munch


----------



## notaverage

I have seen pics what the hell is his name? B/c it doesnt look like any of the guys?


----------



## C0Rey

you mean corey taylor?


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER

7/10


----------



## pcrose

2/10 creeps me out


----------



## notaverage

C0Rey said:


> you mean corey taylor?


I had NO idea that while I listened to Slipknot and Stone Sour that was him! sh*t...I just read this article about him. I never saw him without the mask on...even if I did I wouldnt know it was him!
http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1534381/2...tone_sour.jhtml


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER

9/10....love that movie


----------



## notaverage

Is that your eyeball man?
7/10 were ya stoned or pop some blood vessels?


----------



## MiGsTeR

I could stare at your avatar for hrs..







Still 10/10


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER

yes that my eye

6.5


----------



## notaverage

Hmm..i wish I could find the pic of mine when I burst a blood vessel...F'in eyeball was BLOOD..barely could see any white!
I had what they called whooping cough or something like that and would almost puke i coughed so violently..thats how my vessel burst. 
8.5/10 being its your eyeball.


----------



## Trigga

who doesnt love groundhogs 9/10


----------



## notaverage

Trigga said:


> who doesnt love groundhogs 9/10


Caddyshack dude!
being I dont like wrestling at all b/c its fake...not saying the guys arent mostly in GREAT shape but....
8/10 b/c he drinks beer in the ring from what I remember seeing!


----------



## blackmaskelong

there you go notaverage


----------



## notaverage

Shake it with no clothes on =10/10
but being we cant have that....7/10
anything with girls is a plus!


----------



## scent troll

meh...


----------



## beercandan

titty jiggle 10/10

ace ventura love that movie. 8/10


----------



## fishguy1313

Slump Buster! I laugh everytime I see that!!!!!! 10/10!!!!!!!! I like the titty floppin' too! 10/10


----------



## notaverage

i likey! 8.5/10


----------



## Piranha_man

This thread has really become a hit!
Cool idea...

Anybody who sees a "ONE" dollar bill and has the imagination (Either chemically induced or not...) to see "BONER" deserves a good "8" outta "10" if ya ask me.


----------



## waldron

10/10 nice fish man


----------



## Piranha_man

waldron said:


> 10/10 nice fish man


Thanks, that was my S. alutvei 3 years ago when I first got him... he was about 5" at the time... he's now about 8".
By the way, his name is "Altuvei."
My girlfriend calls him "Tuvers."

Oh, and your mesmerizing 'tripaziod, acid trip' thing is pretty wylde...
I'd give it a "10" as well.


----------



## scent troll

i think you need an updated picture piranhaman. because its your fish and a nice one i give ya a 7/10. not a solid 10/10 cause the pic is a little fuzzy


----------



## C0Rey

yeah the pic sucks hard. hes all jammed in his corned almost doing the side dance maneuver.

morph i think the antics of jim suits you 8/10


----------



## blackmaskelong

Here are a few other avatars ive saved... O I have ones with no cloths....

























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## scent troll




----------



## blackmaskelong

M0RpH said:


>


Links removed* I don't want to have this thread Closed...


----------



## scent troll

Cap i give you a 2/10
your avatar reminds me of the ipod commercials and i hate those. also on that same note it seems like your advertising them.

all these boob and ass avatars and you choose ipod?

/ipwned


----------



## blackmaskelong

It's the colures lol


----------



## waldron

i give you a -5/10 i hate ipods


----------



## C0Rey

2,5/10

btw i love my ipod touch!


----------



## notaverage

dam nice there capt.


----------



## pcrose

5/10 funny


----------



## notaverage

***EDIT*** 10/10 I like cats...BIG cats...not the little ones.


----------



## Sheppard

6/10
I think it's pretty funny. I have seen funnier avatars. But the thing that gets me is someone used that bill what the cashier would say! haha


----------



## joey'd

Sheppard said:


> 6/10
> I think it's pretty funny. I have seen funnier avatars. But the thing that gets me is someone used that bill what the cashier would say! haha


very romantickle, feels like i need a glass of wine and some robert goulet music


----------



## notaverage

ha Robert G...
6/10-had it for a while dude and i really cant tell what the hell it is? Is it you as a kid?


----------



## waldron

9/10 you got lots of time n ur hands lol


----------



## notaverage

Nah...i didnt do that...maybe 10 years ago...haha
9/10...sitting on the thrown in the thinking position!
GREAT!


----------



## blackmaskelong

edited before mods see lol


----------



## Guest

:laugh: oh geeze.

In the words of the Doc ...

...that is going to go over about as well "as a fart in church".


----------



## waldron

THIS IS MY 100/100 AVATAR NOTHING LIKE MOTORBOATING IT LOL ..


----------



## C0Rey

lol balls in her ass. wtf..

say hi to the padded room for me...


----------



## ChilDawg

C0rey's avatar: 8.5/10. I know him by the avatar by now, so it's worked.


----------



## fishguy1313

Chilidawg - I hate math. 2/10 sorry.


----------



## ChilDawg

That's okay. I'll just deduct the square root of the solution to x^2 - 2x + 1 from your score and get a 7.5/10.


----------



## pcrose

9/10 I like the dog and it suites him since he is a math nut.


----------



## blackmaskelong

Don't mess with the Dawg


----------



## scent troll




----------



## fishguy1313

I give the "Dog" 10/10. Wish his show was still on.


----------



## scent troll

fishguy1313 said:


> I give the "Dog" 10/10. Wish his show was still on.


well since he said the N word on a private phone conversation thats impossible. only degenerates use words like that...and every black person ive ever met...

was a cool show thought wasnt it?


----------



## blackmaskelong

Ive not notaced he is not on anymore, so what happend?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Captive Herps said:


> Ive not notaced he is not on anymore, so what happend?


 he did a "racial slur" or somethign that offended i think black people. I think he called them n***ers or somethign . So the station he was on cancled the show. or somethign along those lines anyways.

2/10 no.. just no


----------



## ChilDawg

^ Apparently calling someone an n-word in a phone convo and having it played for the press causes you to lose your job as a television celebrity bounty hunter.

8/10...another avatar I've pretty much associated with the person who has it.


----------



## PacmanXSA

^ Glad to see that there are people that are proud of being smart around here. Negative points for the "Made In USA" tag though









8/10.

Pac


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

4/10 I hate Pacman


----------



## Guest

7/10 because I recognize you by your avatar.


----------



## NegativeSpin

5/10 I'm guessing the civil war in Bosnia as the theme.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

2/10 I hate looking at it.


----------



## ReBoot

3/10 Hate grayscale..

Dog the bounty hunter has a new season coming out.. guess he got his job back anyways.


----------



## Ægir

RohmOwner17928 said:


> 3/10 Hate grayscale..
> 
> Dog the bounty hunter has a new season coming out.. guess he got his job back anyways.











I was dog for haloween last year! The "racial slur" was released to the media the day after... thank god otherwise everybody would have been calling me a racist and a bigot the night before! Dog just lost his show for a while cause A&E are pussies.... being a bounty hunter is really something you cant get fired from...

Oh and 5/10 cause you should never shake a baby


----------



## ZOSICK

10/23


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

-3/10 cuz i dont kno crap bout american politics


----------



## Doktordet

2/10 because i dont know who he is.


----------



## irishfan 689

10/10 because i found something more fun than doing my homework and you are the one that brought this thread back

*edit: doktordet got a post in before me


----------



## the REASON

9/10 for obvious reasons.


----------



## gvrayman

10/10 love da cobra


----------



## [email protected]°

Why are the dead threads walking??


----------



## scent troll

2/10
its boring


----------



## Doktordet

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Why are the dead threads walking??


yes, it aint Halloween yet....


----------



## ICEE

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Why are the dead threads walking??


----------



## Doktordet

a thread is "dead" only in one's mind.


----------



## bobme

its not dead yet.

Oh and i rate the one on top of me a 1 ..... some guy playing with his tool is not my idea of a great avatar in my mind


----------



## Piranha Dan

I'd give it an 8 because it reminds me of Bryan singing "Peanut Butter Jelly Time" on family guy lol. First time I watched that episode I had that stuck in my head for a week.


----------



## Trigga

i give piranha dans avy a 7 because im not a big fan of tranformers but it is a cool pic


----------



## bobme

I dont even know whats your is ....


----------



## scent troll

bobme gets a 4/10
the dancing banana is so 2003
time to upgrade


----------



## Trigga

bobme said:


> I dont even know whats your is ....


geryi.... heres a bigger version of the same pic


----------



## ZOSICK

your too dark......4/13


----------



## scent troll

06 C6 LS2 said:


> your too dark......4/13


because your avatar fits your personality...and although a bit silly is still ominously truthful in some ways i give you a 8/10


----------



## ICEE

10/10 awesome avatar


----------



## Doktordet

bobme said:


> its not dead yet.
> 
> Oh and i rate the one on top of me a 1 ..... some guy playing with his tool is not my idea of a great avatar in my mind


to each his own

i dont like the bananna thing either


----------



## need_redz

^^ 8/10 lol


----------



## Trigga

9/10 looks pretty cool IMO


----------



## ICEE

8/10 nice geryi


----------



## Sheppard

8/10

I like it because It's creepy looking to see a skull come out of nowhere.
It also looks like its made from smoke.


----------



## diceman69

6/10

Not bad pretty funny.


----------



## Piranha_man

9/10

How can ya go wrong with the devil gettin' it on with an angel?


----------



## C0Rey

2/10

matrix? i dunno to mainstreem or just flat out overused.


----------



## b_ack51

3.8/10


----------



## Boobah

12/10

simple..nuff said


----------



## Dawgz

8/10 Matrix


----------



## ICEE

5/10 blurry


----------



## cobrafox46

8/10 pretty cool effects


----------



## AKSkirmish

8/10
I find it quite halarious


----------



## Plowboy

7/10 good enuf 2 kiss


----------



## Jewelz

Hmm... a smoking toddler, sorta amusing. 8/10


----------



## Nick G

9/10 arnold smokin a doobie.


----------



## hyphen

7/10, very devious laugh.


----------



## r1dermon

5/10 i love motorcycles, but not huge into crotch rockets.


----------



## ICEE

0/10 to small to see whats happening..all i see is a guy flying in the air


----------



## Dawgz

0/10


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

5/10


----------



## pcrose

2/10 I like the joker sig better


----------



## hyphen

0/10


----------



## notaverage

I like bikes but show something in action.

3/10


----------



## mdmedicine

notaverage said:


> I like bikes but show something in action.
> 
> 3/10


A+ for making me thirsty


----------



## Nick G

9/10 
chick + beer. cant beat it.


----------



## notaverage

8.5

That is classic!

What was everyones original AVATAR????


----------



## [email protected]°

9.0

It's definitely NOT AVERAGE!!


----------



## notaverage

I just realized that your Avatar is Clutch.
Is that the album cover?

8.5/10

Do you have a full pic of it?
I couldnt find it when I searched


----------



## Grosse Gurke

9/10.....only because I love Guinness!


----------



## irishfan 689

10/10 because Kramer is the funniest TV character of all time


----------



## sadboy

10/10, I love GiJoes.....


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

666, I love magic eye pics


----------



## scent troll

8/10
nice bike and i like the photoshopped initials in the corner. and i also recognize you by your avatar
i hate bikes though


----------



## fishguy1313

5/10 - I dislike "Alien" very much. Sorry Ocellatus...


----------



## ICEE

5/10 some fish


----------



## notaverage

Always liked skulls...and that avatar is pretty cool.

9/10


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

7/10... beer and an alright lookin chick, good in my book


----------



## [email protected]°

7/10 for the good looking dog!!

I'm getting a dog soon myself... First since my Sheppard died over 5 years ago...


----------



## moron

^9/10

Hungry right now.

w.e that is lol ?


----------



## Nick G

^^^10/10 those cartoons are hilarious


----------



## CichlidAddict

8/10
You look like a genie.


----------



## Ja'eh

Your avatar would be much better if it was in motion.


----------



## KrBjostad

4/10

i find it creepy in the "no, I don't want any candy" kind of way


----------



## Jewelz

10/10, for obvious reasons..


----------



## TheWayThingsR

10/10 because I just saw that clip on TMZ right before I clicked on this thread.

**Nobody has to rate mine, it's too simple.


----------



## KrBjostad

I'll give it a 8/10 just because the sexiest firecrotch I know has the same thing by her gina


----------



## r1dermon

huh? 10/10


----------



## ZOSICK

r1dermon said:


> huh? 10/10


10/10 that's what you call greatness right there...lol


----------



## Puff

9/10. original, funny, and tells you what 06 is all about


----------



## cobrafox46

10/10 The Best!!!!


----------



## Nick G

10/10
love it.


----------



## scent troll

2/10
who other than you likes a avatar thats a picture of u


----------



## cobrafox46

8/10 Aliens Rock but............................Predator is better!


----------



## scent troll

^^^ 9/10
family guy kicks ass....buuuuuut south park is better









lmao, look at brian in the forklift


----------



## pcrose

7/10 I would like to see a blue alien.


----------



## NegativeSpin

7/10 Tigers are cool but it would be awesome if you had a cougar.


----------



## pcrose

5/10 because it is creepy


----------



## ICEE

9/10 I like tigers.. but lions more


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

10/10, One of the best ontehnet. Have it filled away myself


----------



## r1dermon

5/10...once again, not huge on crotch rockets.


----------



## scent troll

^^ 10/10
i love watching some random "cool guy" trying to be funny with a roman candle and instead ending up with 3rd degree burns, embarassment and a big serving of humility


----------



## Ja'eh

4/10 due to it being boring but at least your comments are usually entertaining an interesting at times lol.


----------



## C0Rey

6/10 only cause it has a sort of rammstein feel to it.


----------



## r1dermon

10/10, he's insane in concert...absolutely insane!


----------



## C0Rey

your damn right! ( theyre coming here in december, cant wait)

you get a 10 too, first time i saw it i had to see it like 7-8 times...


----------



## AKSkirmish

I'll go with a 7 for corey-
I have no F'in idea who it even is-LOL


----------



## C0Rey

its corey taylor. ( dont rate me agian just wanted to clear that up)


----------



## jmax611

2/10 CAUSE I DONT KNOW WHO IT IS


----------



## C0Rey

youtube you eagle f*ck!

6/10 got attitude.


----------



## AKSkirmish

jmax611 said:


> 2/10 CAUSE I DONT KNOW WHO IT IS :laugh:


8/10
I love eagles-

Who the hell is that corey-
Goes to check youtube...


----------



## r1dermon

corey taylor.

stone sour-slipknot....look up either. his vocals are a mindfuck.


----------



## jmax611

8/10 retards with fireworks are always a winning combo


----------



## AKSkirmish

r1dermon said:


> corey taylor.
> 
> stone sour-slipknot....look up either. his vocals are a mindfuck.


LOL-
Sad part is-I love slipknot,and have all their albums......Never knew that-And never even listened to stone sour before...


----------



## C0Rey

stone sour is great!!


----------



## sadboy

10/10 gotta love the music


----------



## PinKragon

10/10 mi raza...

/reminds self of east LA ese!!! LOL...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

8/10 not bad indeed.


----------



## Ægir

E-THUG said:


> 8/10 not bad indeed.


7/10 because E-thug always cracks me up... and his grade school picture is awesome!


----------



## Moondemon

8/10

Saltwater tanks are amazing !


----------



## Sheppard

10/10

Because Ovechkin is diiiirty! Definitely one of my favourite players.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

8/10
Would have been 10/10 for the amazing sipdeyman, but that guys face always gave me the major willys!


----------



## His Majesty

7/10. 
planted tanks are sweet


----------



## b_ack51

8/10 wicked fish, not sure what type but pretty cool none the less.


----------



## exodon king

Is that billy mays(sp?)?

Big fat 0 if it is. LOL
Headset vince FTW!


----------



## killarbee

6/10 hard to read and i hate exo's


----------



## ryanimpreza

9, sweet looking


----------



## SeedlessOne

7.....looks like someone is ready to put some work in.


----------



## louisvillain2.0

8/10...turbo anything =fun


----------



## Murphy18

1/10 scary sh*t..


----------



## Piranha_man

Murphy18 said:


> 1/10 scary sh*t..


8.5/10... those are some awesome looking reds!


----------



## FEEFA

^^^^8/10 because the Matrix movies were great


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Feefa's the man so his avatar gets extra credit in my eyes, allthough his new one is a hellva lot cooler IMO. So I have to go 9.5464373773646463/10 but extra credit .00000000003545 for being a bud.


----------



## fishguy1313

RNR - 8/10 It's a good shot.


----------



## Trigga

^7/10

dont know him too well but from what i see is a good guy


----------



## need_redz

^^^7/10 I like the colour blue


----------



## khmerboiRED

^^^ 4/10 not really diggin it


----------



## Blue Flame

^^^^^5/10 It would get a better rating if he was doing a smoky burnout or something.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

9/10

Good looking fish room.


----------



## lament configuration

^ 2/10


----------



## ZOSICK

9/10 lol


----------



## scent troll

^ 7/10 youre a ***


----------



## Avatar~God

Central said:


> ^ 7/10 youre a ***


8/10, looks sweet

I remember this thread when it started, think everyone had at least 10+ post that day haha


----------



## irishfan 689

i wish i could give a higher score to a guy named Avatar~God, but i can't really even see what's going on besides possibly an engine being lifted from an old firebird or something so i'm gonna go with a 3/10


----------



## FEEFA

^^^^9/10 cause GI Joe was my fav cartoon


----------



## scent troll

^^^ 10/10 
LOL I love that clip.
The camera shake at the end of it gives it so much more drama too. Someone should shop that gif image and make blood shoot everywhere and put a few "nom nom's" coming from the wall when it slams down.


----------



## Guest

8/10

Not sure what it is but its easy on the eyes and I like blue


----------



## need_redz

^^^10/10


----------



## His Majesty

1/10 
dont like it. plus i have no idea what its supposed to be


----------



## Boobah

love those frog fish or whatever the sh*t that is - 7/10


----------



## AKSkirmish

Boobah said:


> love those frog fish or whatever the sh*t that is - 7/10


8/10

whats an avatar?


----------



## Boobah

AKSkirmish said:


> love those frog fish or whatever the sh*t that is - 7/10


8/10

whats an avatar?
[/quote]


----------



## Piranha_man

^^ Pretty bee-otchin' waterfall pic! 
Especially if it was taken by Boobah himself.

8/10


----------



## Guest

P man get a pic up of your dogs!! Enough of the Matrix!







5/10 your still cool though


----------



## badforthesport

6/10.

You already got a 10/10 so I couldn't make your head any bigger!


----------



## Guest

Hahahaha time to change my profile pic! 9/10 sweet action shot..is it you?


----------



## ryanimpreza

ok it would be wrong not to say 10/10


----------



## exodon king

0/10. theres a ninja trying to steal your fish tank. why would you use that as your avatar. lol


----------



## Scooby

Terrorists Win! BOOOOM Head Shot! Bomb has been planted... Beep... Beep... Beep... ugh he beat me to it ^^^ So for the one above me now "Worst Avatar Ever" lol 5/100000000


----------



## Ægir

Scooby said:


> Terrorists Win! BOOOOM Head Shot! Bomb has been planted... Beep... Beep... Beep... ugh he beat me to it ^^^ So for the one above me now "Worst Avatar Ever" lol 5/100000000


9/10, pretty sweet work... dont know if its yours but its cool


----------



## Buckman

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Terrorists Win! BOOOOM Head Shot! Bomb has been planted... Beep... Beep... Beep... ugh he beat me to it ^^^ So for the one above me now "Worst Avatar Ever" lol 5/100000000


9/10, pretty sweet work... dont know if its yours but its cool
[/quote]8/10 awesome saltwater tank!!!


----------



## exodon king

Scooby said:


> Terrorists Win! BOOOOM Head Shot! Bomb has been planted... Beep... Beep... Beep... ugh he beat me to it ^^^ So for the one above me now "Worst Avatar Ever" lol 5/100000000


w00t! now i have an award for my sig.

hahhahahahhaha


----------



## Scooby

exodon king said:


> Terrorists Win! BOOOOM Head Shot! Bomb has been planted... Beep... Beep... Beep... ugh he beat me to it ^^^ So for the one above me now "Worst Avatar Ever" lol 5/100000000


w00t! now i have an award for my sig.

hahhahahahhaha
[/quote]

lmao Winning at Failing!!!


----------



## khmerboiRED

^^^ 5/10 not bad..


----------



## CAPONE

Feeling the whip 
(JDM







) 7/10


----------



## Piranha_man

^^ Good cage shot... I'd give it a 7.5/10

Avatar changed as per ksls's request.
(I thought this looked cooler than the dogs for now...)


----------



## TheWayThingsR

6/10. No more Matrix, good call/


----------



## HighOctane

^^^ 6/10

4 leaf clovers are the lucky ones =)


----------



## Trigga

^ dont know who he is but has a nice rhom in dp

6/10


----------



## Murphy18

8/10 because frontosa's look like cool fish, and its a good shot


----------



## Boobah

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ Pretty bee-otchin' waterfall pic!
> Especially if it was taken by Boobah himself.
> 
> 8/10


yup, Middleham Falls in Dominica


----------



## KrBjostad

9/10 for paradise


----------



## Guest

8/10 Looking saucey


----------



## TobiasRieper

^ 7/10 dont care for butterflies much, but nice pic all around


----------



## the_w8

^^^ 3/10 all i can read is the FBI, but could have the possibility to say something cool in the writting


----------



## -NBKK-

^ 8/10

/Drools


----------



## lament configuration

10/10 sweet manhunt avatar.


----------



## NTcaribe

7/10..nice suit, who is that?


----------



## lament configuration

james spader circa 1985??


----------



## badforthesport

ksls said:


> Hahahaha time to change my profile pic! 9/10 sweet action shot..is it you?


Yeah its me


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Not my style of bike but cool action shot and a bike none the less. So I give 9.26418655557545793884/10 with a bike bonus of .37656886541&6364836718364 bringing it around the 9.6 mark.


----------



## Guest

7/10 Not sure whats on your head, but its amusing


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Oakley Medusa leather skull cap with aviation lenses, I figured I might as well use it, cost me a fortune and has no purpose or applictaion besides looking cool, typical purchase by me. I rate yours 8/10 cause I like bunnies but some of your other aviatrs much better!!!


----------



## cobrafox46

Sorry ******* lol 2/10....putting yourself in an avatar is kinda gay unless you are a chick.


----------



## RedneckR0nin

cobrafox46 said:


> Sorry ******* lol 2/10....putting yourself in an avatar is kinda gay unless you are a chick.


Who says I'm not

I give your a 7.575758698686985/10 but bring it up to 7.856565 cause I'm nice


----------



## C0Rey

5/10 looks like predator slash well *******


----------



## NTcaribe

7/10 cause rockin is awesome


----------



## scent troll

4/10
Although consistent with the theme of the website, your piranha picture reminds one of the cover of a 1970's piranha biology book. Dated and old, the yellowish hue conjures up something of a dry heave response from the viewer and generally leaves one in a state of emotional depression.


----------



## Murphy18

^^ Its shiny, and nice to look at. Whatever it is..


----------



## Devon Amazon

^^ Those RBPs have alot of R in them!


----------



## pcrose

kind of bland for me but I do like cartoons!!!!


----------



## Trigga

5/10^ for avy

10/10 for quote in sig


----------



## Guest

8/10 Pretty Fishy


----------



## Nick G

^^^10/10
awesome fish
cutie too.


----------



## upgradepc

10/10

cool umbrella


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Its not too shabby but need something that is a little more eye catching or a closer shot of the tank IMO
6/10


----------



## scent troll

^^ You're a child rapist and a pedophile. cake/10


----------



## cobrafox46

Even though everyone seems to think she is ugly, I would bone the sh*t out of it!! 10/10


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Central said:


> ^^ You're a child rapist and a pedophile. cake/10


I take offense to that you know, You can at least rate me 1/10 and you know damn well my feelings on cake you heartless bastard.









8/10 for Cobrafox


----------



## Piranha_man

^^ 8/10... I think you're a sexy beast *******!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

^3/10


----------



## RedneckR0nin

What the hell E-Thug, you and your brotha at Family Sears portrait day???
I LOVE IT 7.5/10


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Thats the best one I have ever seen RnR you are a god amonst men 
10/10


----------



## massabsamurai

RedneckR0nin said:


> Thats the best one I have ever seen RnR you are a god amonst men
> 10/10










10/10 he's helpful for sure!


----------



## jdstooge

once i stopped watching your avatar i gave it a 10


----------



## Murphy18

massabsamurai said:


> Thats the best one I have ever seen RnR you are a god amonst men
> 10/10










10/10 he's helpful for sure!
[/quote]

I beleive that is Cheryl Cole in his avatar, she is f*cking amazing, definitely a 10/10


----------



## RedneckR0nin

8.5/10 for old Flapjcks


----------



## JustJoshinYa

^8/10 i love when people support father son activities


----------



## No0dles

7/10 it's scary and i think i just wet my panties
















it looks familiar though where have i seen that before?


----------



## cobrafox46

^^^Nightmare Before Christmas....I think

8/10....Funny


----------



## No0dles

ah yeah that's right it's the santa! thanks haha that was buggin the hell outta me!


----------



## KrBjostad

8/10 just cause it talks about sex


----------



## Piranha_man

^^ 9/10 'cause she's a hottie.









p.s. Want to bite a cherry off the stem?


----------



## khmerboiRED

^^ not sure what it is but it's koo 6/10


----------



## Buckman

^^^ 8/10 i dunno what it is but i'd drive it.


----------



## Murphy18

^^ 5/10, because i dont follow baseball.


----------



## massabsamurai

Murphy18 said:


> ^^ 5/10, because i dont follow baseball.


very nice color on the p's. 9/10


----------



## FEEFA

10/10 for obvious reasons


----------



## JustJoshinYa

10/10 ^^because inanimate objects can still punk humans lol,

ohh and my avatar is Mr. OogieBoogie


----------



## notaverage

Who revived this???
Not sure what it is above 5/10

Mine is pretty lame but the last picture I have of all my siblings b/4 my bro died.


----------



## His Majesty

6/10

i dont know why.


----------



## -NBKK-

^ 6/10

Looks like an expensive Piranha snack.


----------



## the_w8

10/10 cause it makes me wanna punch babies


----------



## massabsamurai

the_w8 said:


> 10/10 cause it makes me wanna punch babies


10/10 ofcourse!


----------



## RedneckR0nin

I give a big ole 10.5/10 cause it makes my pants feel funny


----------



## No0dles

10/10 cause ichi the killer is a great asian horror flick!


----------



## Murphy18

^^ 8/10 Because it made me lol!!.


----------



## RedneckR0nin

5/10 it would have been -5/10 for that filth I must look at but you get 10 bonus points for being deadly



No0dLeMicE said:


> 10/10 cause ichi the killer is a great asian horror flick!


I have found my new friend








Noodle you kick some severe ass cause I know very few who have ever heard of Ichi let alone seen the show


----------



## No0dles

dude ichi is the ishi haha i fuckin love that movie. i dont know anyone that's ever seen it!


----------



## RedneckR0nin

10/10 cause I have a secret crush on him.......I mean cause the statement is awesome!!

By the way noodle have you seen Ichithekiller Zero ??


----------



## No0dles

yea it's the prequel that came out in 01'







for those who havent seen it probably never will since it's totally asian and it's one of those movies that you gotta be into that genre to actually watch it! does that make any sense?

:edit:
oh and did you know at the intro sequence when the title comes out of the semen was real semen? hahah just a random FACT that'll probably deter people from even wanting to watch this movie lol but it's really a good asian horror flick!

:edit2:

actaully i just looked it up on wikipedia here's some more funny sh*t:

Filming

Director Takashi Miike reveals on the US TokyoShock DVD release that the semen used in the close-up during the intro sequence, when the film's title raises out of a puddle of semen, is real. It was notably supplied by Japanese director Shinya Tsukamoto (Tetsuo) who plays the mastermind that controls Ichi. Miike gave a bucket to Tsukamoto to fill but was unable to provide enough material for the shot. He passed the bucket to three other crew members to add the remaining amount.

Miike planned to have the pimp beat up the prostitute with three punches. In the end, he increased the number to fifteen because he could not stand the actress, Mai Goto. For the sequence in which his character is suspended from hooks and tortured, actor Susumu Terajima required twelve hours of makeup and other preparation, and then spent twelve more hours shooting the scene.


----------



## Trigga

/has no idea wtf you guys are talking about

5/10 stop contradicting yourself


----------



## upgradepc

10/10 cause its your fish


----------



## RedneckR0nin

9/10
Pretty creepy upgrade but at the same time pretty cool


----------



## Piranha_man

8/10 'cause back in 'the day' David Bowie threw out some pretty cool tunes.


----------



## No0dles

david bowie? WTF? haha i dunno i give you a 8/10 cause it needs to be a closer shot but that is sexy either way...just close your eyes haha


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

7/10

its funny how ive never read what it said untill now.

Mine is Brian May from queen if anybody didnt know


----------



## No0dles

sean-820 said:


> 7/10
> 
> its funny how ive never read what it said untill now.
> 
> Mine is Brian May from queen if anybody didnt know


haha yeah it's subliminal! haha
10/10 cause i rock out to some queen


----------



## RedneckR0nin

6/10 cause I ranked it before


----------



## Guest

4/10 so I can stop the creepy love affair between RnR and NoOdles! lol


----------



## Mattones

ksls said:


> 4/10 so I can stop the creepy love affair between RnR and NoOdles! lol


4/10


----------



## Moondemon

10/10 .. what's better than seeing a bird walking in a store and stealing some food ??


----------



## Piranha_man

^^ 8/10

Not 'cause of the avatar so much, but because Pearl Jam has longtime been one of my favorite bands.


----------



## jman785

^^ 10/10

cause I would splack them hams


----------



## EZmoney

11/10... it's Jessica Alba. nuff said.

Edit: Jman beat me to the the post! So now I will rate his. 4/10... tough to follow anything Alba, but you got points cuz I think you made the avatar yourself.


----------



## His Majesty

6/10. fairly cool but go not idea what it is?


----------



## Pit_man

3/10, cause i think thats the one that got steve irwin but gave it a 3 cause im not REAL shure, if it is 0/10 cause steve irwin rocked big time


----------



## His Majesty

9/10. sweet picture

you do relise steve was killed coz he was riding the ray and the ray was defending himself. steve as great as he was brought it on himself. atleast he died doing what he loved


----------



## Piranha_man

Trigger lover said:


> 9/10. sweet picture
> 
> you do relise steve was killed coz he was riding the ray and the ray was defending himself. steve as great as he was brought it on himself. atleast he died doing what he loved


6/10

Yeah, those guys who do what Steve was doing get a little too bold for their own good after awhile.
Feeling too comfortable around the animals, forgetting that wild animals will always be unpredictable to some degree, no matter how much of an expert you become.


----------



## No0dles

ksls said:


> 6/10 cause I ranked it before


6/10? WTF! i think you gave me a better score last time? that's all im worth to you? go make me a sandwhich woman!


----------



## RedneckR0nin

10/10 cause of your head pounding whining about sandwichs
sorry ksls the love afair between us continues


----------



## No0dles

she wants in on some of the e-action!


----------



## Guest

3-Some???? For Sure!!!! lol

5/10 cause I dont want to make RnR jealous


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Never jealous of you ksls just thankful you don't scream and run away
10/10 cause eyes from the female persuation drive me NUTS


----------

